# CPUZ zeigt nicht die im BIOS eingestellte RAM Frequenz?



## PhilippF (11. August 2016)

Moin,
ich wundere mich schon länger warum CPUZ nie die von mir im BIOS eingestellt RAM Frequenz anzeigt.
Da hol ich mir schon extra RAM mit 2400 MHz und bekomme das aber irgendwie nicht.
Arbeitsspeicher ist: 4x 4GB 2400MHz Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR3
Alle anderen specs sind in meinem Profil.

Wisst ihr da was?


----------



## Pommes80 (11. August 2016)

Das passt schon so im CPU-Z wird dir 1198.9 angezeigt  das must du x2 nehmen also hast du effektiv 2400.
MFG


----------



## XBurton (11. August 2016)

DDR = Double Data Rate Memoty
beudetet die Taktrate mal 2.. LG

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PhilippF (12. August 2016)

Danke für die Antworten, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. ^^


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. August 2016)

Möchte ja nicht motzen - aber dazu gibts hier im Forum sicher schon 237,6 Threads.
Benutzt denn KEINER die *SUCHFUNKTION *


----------



## Schranzid (26. August 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich erhalte bei CPU-Z leider die falschen Werte (Core Speed). Aktuelle Version unter Win10. I7-3820.

Weiß jemand Rat ?


----------



## XBurton (26. August 2016)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du meinst, dass die CPU nicht dauerhaft auf dem angegebenen Takt taktet? Wenn ja , dann ist das im Leerlauf bzw. bei geringer Belastung normal, um Strom zu sparen und um die Spannung zu senken(weniger Wärme)... Kann man auch in den Energiespareunstellungen ausschalten...macht aber keinen Unterschied, da sich die CPU bei Belastung in Sekundenbruchteilen hochtaktet

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schranzid (26. August 2016)

Danke für die Antwort, jedoch ist mein Problem eher dass, mir wird ein viel zu hoher Takt anzeigt, den ich nurmit OC erreichen kann, aber nicht getan habe außer den Leistungsmodus im BIOS zu aktivieren. Normal bei dieser CPU @3.60/67 bei CPU-Z @4.67....


----------



## markus1612 (26. August 2016)

Setze mal das BIOS auf Standardeinstellungen zurück, dann sollte alles wieder normal sein.
Dann auch den Leistungsmodus aus lassen, denn ich hab das starke Gefühl, dass damit eine Auto-OC Funktion aktiviert wird, welche dann zu dem höheren Takt führt.


----------



## XBurton (26. August 2016)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Setze mal das BIOS auf Standardeinstellungen zurück, dann sollte alles wieder normal sein.
> Dann auch den Leistungsmodus aus lassen, denn ich hab das starke Gefühl, dass damit eine Auto-OC Funktion aktiviert wird, welche dann zu dem höheren Takt führt.


Jap... und will gar nicht wissen mit welcher Spannung ._.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schranzid (26. August 2016)

Viel wurde im BIOS nicht geändert, außer Leistungsmodus und Fw-Aktualisierung. Spannung liegt so bei 1.368V laut CPU-Z. 
Die Zu/Einschaltung im P9x79 BIOS wird doch nicht so einen Leistungssprung verursachen ?


----------



## markus1612 (26. August 2016)

1.368??!! 
Das ist für 24/7 Betrieb nicht gerade wenig und bei Luftkühlung eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen.

Leistungsmodus macht halt irgendwas, keine Ahnung was genau.
Da du aber nichts manuell übertaktet hast, die CPU aber nicht auf Standardtakt läuft, ist davon auszugehen, dass der Leistungsmodus dies verursacht.


----------



## Schranzid (26. August 2016)

War eben im BIOS und hab auf den "Normal" Modus geschaltet. Nun ist er bei @3.80 uns 1.06V...

Hätte nicht gedacht das dieser "Leistungsmodus" wirklich so viel Leisten kann....trotzdem gut zu Wissen.


----------



## XBurton (26. August 2016)

Schranzid schrieb:


> War eben im BIOS und hab auf den "Normal" Modus geschaltet. Nun ist er bei @3.80 uns 1.06V...
> 
> Hätte nicht gedacht das dieser "Leistungsmodus" wirklich so viel Leisten kann....trotzdem gut zu Wissen.


"leisten"?? Das ist einfach nur eine richtig schlechte Auto-OC Funktion,welche die Spannung einfach viel zu hoch setzt... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schranzid (27. August 2016)

Mag sein. In diesem Setting lief es aber bisher ohne Probleme, und sehr lange. Was wäre denn die richtige Spannung ?


----------

